# Video: WDR Lokalzeit Münsterland zum Kormoranproblem



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell

*Video: WDR Lokalzeit Münsterland zum Kormoranproblem​*
*Der WDR zeigt einmal im Rahmen von Lokalzeit Münsterland eine nicht rein schützergeprägte Sendung zum Kormoran. Auch wenn selbstverständlich ein NABU-Mann zu Wort kommt, ist das Ganze dieses Mal eher neutral, sogar in Richtung anglerfreundlich aufgemacht, Angler kommen mit ihren Problemen ausführlich zu Wort. *

Gekommen ist es zu der Sendung, nachdem der WDR ein Kormoranbild auf seiner Facebookseite eingestellt hat, weil sie das für ein schönes Bild gehalten hatten. Und dann viele erzürnte Kommentare von Leuten erhalten hatten, welche den Kormoran beileibe nicht nur positiv sehen.

Daraufhin wurde dann vor Ort recherchiert und gedreht:
Angler werden befragt, die am Gröblinger See nahe Sassenberg am Angeln sind.

Und wie frustriert die Angler sind, wenn sie Kormorane am Rauben sehen und selber kaum noch was fangen, trotz all ihrer Bemühungen bei Bewirtschaftung und Besatz.

Der NABU-Mann relativiert natürlich alles. Weswegen die Leute von Kreisfischereiverein Warendorf sich nun selber ans Kormoran zählen machen und auf die geplante , neue Kormoranverordnung hoffen, die nach Abwahl des grünen Umweltministers Remmel nun kommen soll.

Sie hoffen nun, dass sie am Gröblinger See dann auch mal wieder Karpfen und Hecht zu sehen bekommen - "und nicht nur schwarzes Federvieh"

*Das Video:*



http://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/...and/video-streit-um-kormoran-kolonie-100.html

Bis 01.11. in der Mediathek, auf der Facebookseite des WDR dürfte es länger zu sehen sein.Anschauen über Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/wdrlokalzeitmuensterland/videos/1741587002579141/


-------------------------------------​
Es ist schön zu sehen und zu loben, dass hier augenscheinlich auch bei der Presse mit Abwahl von Rot-Grün wieder mehr Objektivität und weniger einseitig schützergeprägte Berichterstattung Platz zu finden scheint. 

Hoffen wir zum einen, dass das so weitergeht und sich verfestigt.

Und dass die Verbände in NRW die Zeichen der Zeit erkennen und nicht mehr nur den Schwanz einziehen und selber bessere Schützer sein wollen, sondern nun offensiv Forderungen für Angler und Angeln stellen.

Wenn nicht jetzt unter diesen positiveren Voraussetzungen, wann dann?

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## ayron (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: WDR Lokalzeit Münsterland zum Kormoranproblem*

Netter Bericht!

Was mcih aber so richtig "getriggert" hat waren die zwei Angler. Immer wieder ein Genuss zu sehen wie manche Leute ihre Angelruten halten bzw. auswerfen.|bigeyes

Was man da so alles sieht.... würde gern mal wissen wie viele sich beim auswerfen schon den Arm gebrochen haben:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: WDR Lokalzeit Münsterland zum Kormoranproblem*

naja, jeder wie er will..

Die Unterwasseraufnahme, wie der Kormoran den Aal weghaut (Angelverbot Aal zur Kormoranfütterung??) finde ich spannender...


----------



## Fruehling (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: WDR Lokalzeit Münsterland zum Kormoranproblem*



ayron schrieb:


> ...Was mcih aber so richtig "getriggert" hat waren die zwei Angler. Immer wieder ein Genuss zu sehen wie manche Leute ihre Angelruten halten bzw. auswerfen.|bigeyes...



Wenn das wenigstens alles gewesen wäre!

Ist der Pool nun leer, an dem die da stehen oder ist er nicht leer? Denn selber nix mehr fangen, dem Kormoran dafür die Schuld geben und ihm dabei zusehen, wie er immer noch fängt, bedarf schon einer ganz eigenen Logik. |rolleyes


----------



## ayron (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: WDR Lokalzeit Münsterland zum Kormoranproblem*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Wenn das wenigstens alles gewesen wäre!
> 
> Ist der Pool nun leer, an dem die da stehen oder ist er nicht leer? Denn selber nix mehr fangen, dem Kormoran dafür die Schuld geben und ihm dabei zusehen, wie er immer noch fängt, bedarf schon einer ganz eigenen Logik. |rolleyes



Ja das ist so ein weiteres weit verbreitetes Phänomen, wenn auf den Neongufi bei Kaiserwetter nix mehr beisst, dann ist auch nichts drin!Ganz klar!

@Thomas

Hast doch gehört.....der Fachmann sagt ist kein Problem:g


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: WDR Lokalzeit Münsterland zum Kormoranproblem*

Typisch "Besserangler", anstatt sich über den zumindest neutralen TV Bericht zu freuen, versucht man die Kollegen in eine Idiotenecke zu stellen!
Solche Leute bewirken bei mir Brechreiz und zwar nicht etwa die im Film gesehenen!
Vielleicht mal darauf gekommen, dass die beiden dort mit einem Fernsehteam am Wasser, allenfalls ein Symbolangeln vorführen.
Für mich sieht es jedenfalls nicht so aus, als ob das ein ernsthaftes Spinnfischen ist, wahrscheinlich sind die sowieso eher Ansitzangler.

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: WDR Lokalzeit Münsterland zum Kormoranproblem*

Unabhängig meiner persönlichen Meinung zum Thema:
Bitte nicht persönlich werden hier untereinander.
Danke..


----------



## Fruehling (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: WDR Lokalzeit Münsterland zum Kormoranproblem*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Typisch "Besserangler", anstatt sich über den zumindest neutralen TV Bericht zu freuen, versucht man die Kollegen in eine Idiotenecke zu stellen!...



War nicht nötig, haben die nämlich sehr kompetent selber erledigt - nennt man dann wohl einen Bärendienst...


----------



## GridtII (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: WDR Lokalzeit Münsterland zum Kormoranproblem*

Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl ich bin im falschen Film. Da gibt es endlich mal einen guten Bericht über die Kormoranproblematik und worüber wird hier diskutiert? 
Na egal, so hat eben jeder seine eigene Sicht der Dinge.
Ich finde es jedenfalls sehr gut, dass sich der öffentlich rechtliche Rundfunk mal objektiv mit der Problematik des Schutzes von Kormoranen befasst.
Bei uns in Bremen sind die lieben Tierchen auch total geschützt. Mit dem Erfolg, dass von Amts wegen festgestellt wurde, dass in einem speziell für den Fischnachwuchs geschaffenem Biotop so gut wie keinen Nachwuchs aufkommt. Dafür leben die Kormorane wie im Schlaraffenland. An eine Reduzierung dieser schwarzen Räuber ist aber nicht gedacht.


----------



## Fruehling (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: WDR Lokalzeit Münsterland zum Kormoranproblem*

Okay, versuche ich es mal mit der Deutschen liebstem Kind:

Filmbeitrag über angeblich verstopfte Straßen in Deutschland und eine Szene später der Blick auf leere Autobahnen!

Das wäre genauso unlogisch und in sich keinesfalls schlüssig, wie ein Beitrag über erfolglose Angler (die sich übrigens wirklich ziemlich stippelig anstellen) an angeblich geplünderten Gewässern, aus denen man nur eine Szene später Kormorane nach erfolgreicher Jagd auftauchen sieht. #q

 Von daher: Wirklich ein falscher Film...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: WDR Lokalzeit Münsterland zum Kormoranproblem*



GridtII schrieb:


> Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl ich bin im falschen Film. Da gibt es endlich mal einen guten Bericht über die Kormoranproblematik und worüber wird hier diskutiert?
> Na egal, so hat eben jeder seine eigene Sicht der Dinge.


So ist das eben..

Dass hier einmal ein Thema öffentlich und nicht anglerfeindlich wie bisher angesprochen wurde, kann man eben auch schlecht finden..

Ich finde das gut, und mehr mehr in dieser Diktion kommt, desto besser. 

Politik interessiert keine Fakten (siehe Parlamentsdebatte S-H zum Angelverbot, bester Nachweis dazu), sondern nur wer mehr Druck macht.

Kann man weiter Schützern überlassen -. oder sich freuen, wenns erste Ansätze gibt wie hier, dass das Schützermonpol gebrochen wird bei solchen Themen.  

Mir gefällt das und ich hoffe auf viel mehr davon!


----------



## Fruehling (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: WDR Lokalzeit Münsterland zum Kormoranproblem*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Dass hier einmal ein Thema öffentlich und nicht anglerfeindlich wie bisher angesprochen wurde, kann man eben auch schlecht finden.....



Wie bitte?

Niemand hat darüber befunden, daß Öffentlichkeit(sarbeit) per se schlecht ist. Ist sie jedoch schlecht gemacht: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/B%C3%A4rendienst

Oder auch: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rohrkrepierer


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: WDR Lokalzeit Münsterland zum Kormoranproblem*

Ich habe keine ÖA gelobt, sondern, dass hier in Bildern (Aalfang unter Wasser etc.) klar gemacht wird, was die Viecher anrichten..

Wie gesagt, muss man nicht teilen, dass es gut ist, wenn hier Medien mal ne andere Blickrichtung haben.......

Ich habe hier keine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit gelobt - um Gottes Willen.

Sondern, dass der WDR hier einmal NICHT schützergeprägt berichtet. 

Ich habe sogar angemahnt, besser ÖA zu machen, wenn solche anglerfreundlicheren Bedingungen zu Grunde liegen. 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Es ist schön zu sehen und zu loben, dass hier augenscheinlich auch bei der Presse mit Abwahl von Rot-Grün wieder mehr Objektivität und weniger einseitig schützergeprägte Berichterstattung Platz zu finden scheint. *
> 
> Hoffen wir zum einen, dass das so weitergeht und sich verfestigt.
> 
> ...


----------



## rhinefisher (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: WDR Lokalzeit Münsterland zum Kormoranproblem*

Hi!
Ich kann die Begeisterung nicht recht verstehen - das ist doch keineswegs Anglerfreundlich!
Da zeigt man zwei eher bescheidene Geister, die unentwegt darauf rumreiten, dass ihnen der Fisch geklaut wird und sie in die Röhre schauen.
Primitiver und bescheuerter kann man uns doch kaum noch darstellen.. .
Statt sich über mangelnden "Fischprofit" zu beschweren, hätten die Herren "Angler" besser mal über die katastrophalen Auswirkungen auf das Ökosystem gesprochen - stattdessen kommt man mal wieder als mordgeiler Fischplünderer rüber, während der freundliche Herr vom Nabu fröhlich die endgültige "Wahrheit" verkünden darf....|uhoh:.
Für mich jetzt kein Grund vor Freude zu weinen...#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: WDR Lokalzeit Münsterland zum Kormoranproblem*

Schon die Aussage im Video "die Landesregierung will die Fischbestände schützen" ist da Gold wert..

Muss nicht jeder verstehen (und bei manchen hab ich den Eindruck, sie wollen nur nicht, vielleicht weil sie nicht selber gefilmt wurden  ;.)) )


----------



## silverfish (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: WDR Lokalzeit Münsterland zum Kormoranproblem*

Schon die Aussage im Video "die Landesregierung will die Fischbestände schützen" ist da Gold wert..

Thomas , hoffentlich will die Landesregierung nicht die Bestände schützen, indem die Angler noch mehr eingeschränkt werden!!!

Aber n bissl blöd werden wir Angler gern hingestellt .
Bier am Wasser und Futterneid !
Da ist noch sehr viel Arbeit nötig !!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: WDR Lokalzeit Münsterland zum Kormoranproblem*



> Da ist noch sehr viel Arbeit nötig !!!


Keine Frage - deswegen hab ich ja gesagt, dieses Anfang des Umschwunges auf Medienseite muss man dringend nutzen.


----------



## Jose (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: WDR Lokalzeit Münsterland zum Kormoranproblem*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> ...Primitiver und bescheuerter kann man uns doch kaum noch darstellen...



ich seh die nicht als "darsteller", finde die eigentlich bei so gefühlt 90% der ABler wieder.

schildern das ergebnis mit befindlichkeit. 
volkesmund, sozusagen, " ich sach wie et iss..."

ich denke auch, das aus solcher befindlichkeit ein "weiter-denkender" entsprechende rückschlüsse auf den zustand des ökosystems zieht.


die, die es nicht machen, denen kommt man auch nicht mit ökosystem-pirouetten bei.


darauf zu hoffen find ich persönlich besonders bescheuert.


----------



## Deep Down (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: WDR Lokalzeit Münsterland zum Kormoranproblem*

Man, man, man, wichtig ist allein, dass die Botschaft dieses Beitrages klar verständlich ist auch für denjenigen, der überhaupt nicht erkennt, dass das ne Angel falsch oder mit unpassenden Köder geangelt wird!

Und ich stimme zu, dass der Satz mit der Notwendigkeit des nunmehr erforderlichen Schutz der Fische endlich mal das Licht deutlich auf dieses Problem lenkt!


----------



## Fruehling (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: WDR Lokalzeit Münsterland zum Kormoranproblem*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Man, man, man, wichtig ist allein, dass die Botschaft dieses Beitrages klar verständlich ist auch für denjenigen, der überhaupt nicht erkennt, dass das ne Angel falsch oder mit unpassenden Köder geangelt wird!...



Einverstanden, denn ob eine Rute richtig oder falsch gehalten wird, erkennen sowieso die meisten Zuschauer nicht, weil sie eben keine Angler sind.

Bei der vermittelten Botschaft liegt der Knüppel! Und die lautet leider sehr unmißverständlich: "Mimimimimi, der böse Kormoran fängt noch, wo wir nichts mehr fangen!" (Originalton: "...daß der Kormoran hier immer seine Fische fängt und wir gehen leer nach Hause.")

Jeder Werbefachmann in der Wirtschaft bekäme dafür seine Papiere, soviel steht fest. :g


----------



## willmalwassagen (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: WDR Lokalzeit Münsterland zum Kormoranproblem*

Soll jetzt jeder Angler einen Medienberater bekommen?
Auch Nabu Leute reden oft Unsinn, vielleicht besser verpackt aber trotzdem Unsinn. 
Wichtig ist doch zuerst einmal, die Platform zu bekommen und über das Anglerheim hinaus mit der Botschaft zu gehen.
Und an alle die hier rummotzen, wie oft wart ihr in einem Interview mit Fernsehen? Für das Angeln?


----------



## Fruehling (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: WDR Lokalzeit Münsterland zum Kormoranproblem*

Sicher nicht, nur wäre es bei denen, die sich öffentlich zu dringenden Problemen äußern, vielleicht ganz gut...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: WDR Lokalzeit Münsterland zum Kormoranproblem*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Man, man, man, wichtig ist allein, dass die Botschaft dieses Beitrages klar verständlich ist auch für denjenigen, der überhaupt nicht erkennt, dass das ne Angel falsch oder mit unpassenden Köder geangelt wird!
> 
> Und ich stimme zu, dass der Satz mit der Notwendigkeit des nunmehr erforderlichen Schutz der Fische endlich mal das Licht deutlich auf dieses Problem lenkt!


Danke Dir, der eine erkennt, dass sich da anfängt was zu ändern, der hätte lieber, dass der NABU wieder 3/4 Sendezeit bekommt (statt wie hier umgekehrt)  und Angler nur Mörder sind wie vorher...


----------



## Leech (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: WDR Lokalzeit Münsterland zum Kormoranproblem*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Man, man, man, wichtig ist allein, dass die Botschaft dieses Beitrages klar verständlich ist auch für denjenigen, der überhaupt nicht erkennt, dass das ne Angel falsch oder mit unpassenden Köder geangelt wird!



Mal abgesehen davon, dass das mit dem "Angel falsch halten" und "unpassender Köder" sowieso relativ ist.
Was wichtig ist, ist das gefangen wird. Wenn die Jungs so ihre Fische aus dem Wasser holen und womit...
Stört mich das persönlich jetzt weniger.

Der Beitrag ist zumindest neutral gestaltet und gibt allen Parteien Zeit sich zu äußern. Besser als x-Minuten parteiisches Gebashe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: WDR Lokalzeit Münsterland zum Kormoranproblem*



Leech schrieb:


> Der Beitrag ist zumindest neutral gestaltet und gibt allen Parteien Zeit sich zu äußern. Besser als x-Minuten parteiisches Gebashe.



Richtig - und das vom absolut bisher grünlastigen WDR.

DAS ist ja genau der Punkt, wo man jetzt rein muss als Verband und was draus machen...


----------

